# Green Phantom Pleco



## blindkiller85 (Jan 29, 2011)

L-200

Really pretty pleco, saw one in one of my LFS's today for 24.99. Thoughts?

Can house it in my 10g until my 125 is complete. Need to start considering a different type of pleco in my 10g anyways as I have a common pleco in there now. Which I know is a bad idea, but I didn't buy it. My dumb**** brother did.

Was thinking for a permanent solution in the 10g of a longfin BN pleco as they only get 5 inches max. Biggest I've seen personally was 4".


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Green Phantom is one of my favorite plecos but not a good choice for a 10 gallon as they can get 8-9 inches max. Very good price on that guy, though! I've never seen one under 50 bucks at my LFS. In my 10 gallon I have a clown pleco. I think this is a good choice. Many will tell you that clown's dont eat algae. EVERY PLECO EATS ALGAE! A few plecos like clowns are known wood eaters. Many will tell you that plecos NEED wood in their diet. It is not needed but it will for sure aid in healthy growth as it helps their digestion. The clown pleco is a good choice as they will keep your tank decently clean and dont grow over 3-4 inches max. I've had one in a 30 gallon for 2 years now and it cant be 3 inches yet. That 1 pleco will mostly be seen chomping on the driftwood but for sure keeps our tank very algae free.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 29, 2011)

Please re-read my first post.

Plan on getting long fin albino BN pleco as it will reach 4-5 inches max. And I know that it will reach a bigger length, hence my first post saying *House it in my 10g until my 125 is complete*

I just didn't know pricing and wanted thoughts on it, thanks though.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

When do you plan on picking up LFABN? I've got >300 babies @ 1" minimum that will be listing in SnS this weekend. :smile:


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> L-200
> 
> Really pretty pleco, saw one in one of my LFS's today for 24.99. Thoughts?
> 
> Can house it in my 10g until my 125 is complete. Need to start considering a different type of pleco in my 10g anyways as I have a common pleco in there now.


I read your post 3 times. First to read, second to make sure I read it right, third to catch the key words and phrases used to understand what kind of reply you are looking for.

You asked for _thoughts_ on the Green Phantom pleco first. I gave my reply. You then said you were _considering a different_ _pleco. _I gave you a good pleco for the tank size and my experience with it. Last you said you were _thinking _of, "a longfin BN pleco...", so I ignored that as I have no experience with them. 

Sorry for the misunderstanding. Just trying to help out with what I can.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 29, 2011)

No worries sampster5000. I was more focused on that you noted that the obvious green phantom will not do well in the 10g, but the plans were it going in there for the moment. It's a baby at 3 inches long and will do fine until my 125 is up and running. As far as the driftwood I know about that and substituting different foods for their diet. I usually do wafers and cucumber/zuccini. Except when my 125 got algae take over and my pleco's all had PLENTY to eat.

Regardless of anything, girlfriend won't allow me to get rid of the pleco that will outgrow that 10g in a year max. Why? Because she's attached to the common pleco that cannot remain in there, and me passing on a deal.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 29, 2011)

2 days ago noticed ich on the pleco and figure 8 puffer fish. Pleco died and flushed. 

So much ich in 2 days that there appears to be raised bumps on both. 

Go LFS, not going there again.


----------

